# Wechsel von Gnome zu KDE

## Tietsch

Hi zusammen, 

ich möchte meinen Gnome-Desktop deinstallieren und dafür KDE drauf machen.

Hatte mir das wie folgt gedacht:

```
emerge kdebase kdeadmin kdenetwork kde-i18n

"gnome-base/gnome" aus der world-datei raus

emerge --depclean

emerge -uDN world
```

Ich frage, da ich noch recht neu bei Gentoo bin und mir mein System ja nicht zerschießen möchte.

Hat jemand da schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Gute, wie schlechte?

Timo

----------

## schachti

Zur Installation von KDE: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-config.xml und http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml.

----------

## Tietsch

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Zur Installation von KDE: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-config.xml und http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml.

 

Die hatte ich gelesen. Schätze mal meine Frage war etwas schlecht formuliert.   :Embarassed: 

Probleme sehe ich nicht darin, KDE zu emergen, das müsste klappen. Vielmehr vermute ich, dass die Deinstallation von Gnome irgendwie schief geht (ich kenn mich doch). Wenn ich 

```
USE = "-gnome -gtk2 kde qt qt4"
```

 in /etc/make.conf setze und dann die abhängigen Pakete neu emerge... wirds das bringen?

Timo

----------

## schachti

Tja, da ich Gnome noch nie installiert und daher auch noch nie deinstalliert habe...

Prinzipiell würde ich ungefähr  so vorgehen:

- alle Gnome-Pakete, die Du manuell installiert hast, deinstallieren

- USE flags wie von Dir beschrieben anpassen

- KDE installieren

- emerge -Du --newuse world

- emerge --depclean

- revdep-rebuild

----------

## Tietsch

Spitze!

Ich werd das mal so machen. Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe schachti.

Timo

----------

## dek

Also mit depclean wäre ich vorsichtig. Das deinstalliert gerne wahllos Pakete die man eigentlich behalten will. Die Warnung fällt nicht ohne Grund so riesig aus.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich würde auch raten, depclean erstmal mit dem Befehl "emerge -pv --depclean" laufen zu lassen und zu schauen, ob da irgendwas mit bei ist, das Du lieber behalten möchtest. Ansonsten müsste das so aber klappen.

----------

## mastacloak

Alternativ kann man sich auch die Abhängigkeiten im ebuild für gnome-base/gnome unter $PORTDIR/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-x.yy.z.ebuild anschauen. Kandidaten fürs unmergen sind hauptsächlich die gnome-*/* Pakete. Je nachdem welche gnome-nahen Programme Du behalten willst, bleiben mehr oder minder viele gnome-Pakete übrig. Ganz gut überprüfen kann man das, wenn man sich in /var/db/pkg die installierten Pakete unter gnome-base und gnome-extra anschaut. Auf meinem KDE-System sind unter gnome-base 6 Pakete und unter gnome-extra ein Paket gelistet. Beispielsweise will zum Beispiel ein mit SVG-Unterstützung kompiliertes GIMP das gnome-base/librsvg Paket. Das braucht man dann nicht unmergen.

Im übrigen lassen sich mit einem

```

#grep -le $USE_FLAG `find /var/db/pkg -name IUSE`

```

ziemlich schnell alle installierten Pakete finden, die das  $USE_FLAG benutzen (egal ob es aktiviert ist oder nicht). 

Damit lässt sich dann ziemlich schnell abschätzen, wie sich eine globale USE Flag Änderung auf die installierten Pakete auswirken würde. Der Weg über ufed das USE Flag testweise zu ändern und dann mit emerge --newuse schauen welche Pakete reemerged werden sollen, dauert mir auf meinem Rechner zu lange.

Weiterhin können auch Abhängigkeiten nachvollzogen werden mit

```

#grep -le category/package `find /var/db/pkg -name *.ebuild`

```

Die ausgegebene Liste enthält alle Pakete (besser deren ebuilds), die das angegebene Paket enthalten. Allerdings ohne Berücksichtigung der USE-Flags. Zum Aufräumen ist das allerdings sehr nützlich, wenn man nicht weiß wozu man ein bestimmtes Paket überhaupt drauf hat.

Diese Vorgehensweise ist zwar mühseliger, aber ich denke, man kann dann wirklich alle nicht mehr benötitgen gnome-Pakete entfernen.

----------

## freigeist

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit depclean gesammelt, wenn folgende Vorgehensweise eingehalten wird:

 emerge sync

 emerge --update --deep --newuse world

 /var/lib/portage/world bearbeiten und gnome programme entfernen

 emerge --depclean

 revdep-rebuild (bringt das Paket gentoolkit mit)

Unbenutzbar wird ein depclean das System nicht machen, da keine Programm aus "system" entfernt werden, es bleibt also immer eine vollständige toolchain.

----------

## mrsteven

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> Unbenutzbar wird ein depclean das System nicht machen, da keine Programm aus "system" entfernt werden, es bleibt also immer eine vollständige toolchain.

 

 :Exclamation:  Äh, Vorsicht: Ich habe hier im Forum schon jemanden gesehen, bei dem depclean sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 löschen wollte. Wenn man vorher das System nicht mit dem neuen GCC kompiliert hat, kann das böse ins Auge gehen!

depclean funktioniert normalerweise ganz gut, man solte aber wissen, was man tut. Das heißt, man sollte sich sicher sein, dass man die Software, die gelöscht werden soll, wirklich nicht mehr braucht.

----------

## Tietsch

Danke für die ganze Hilfe. 

Es ist mir tatsächlich gelungen Gnome vollständig zu deinstallieren. Habe in Verbindung mit gnome-portage.com die Ausgabe von emerge --depclean untersucht und das eine oder andere, von dem ich nicht sicher war in die world Datei aufgenommen. Aber das kann ich jetzt mit dem Vorschlag von mastacloak noch ganz genau untersuchen.

Lediglich thunderbird hat ein bisschen gezickt. Aber mit Goethe ("bist Du nicht willig, so brauch ich Gewalt") und der Installation von thunderbird-bin hab ich das einfach mal ganz hinten an die Liste der Probleme verfrachtet.

Jetzt geht es dran das KDE einzurichten und all die Programme zu installieren, die ich so benötige. Ich habe lediglich kdebase-startkde installiert. Komisch finde ich, dass ich den Konqueror nicht installieren brauche, der aber trotzdem implizit erwartet wird. Habe zwar den krusader drauf, aber die Ordner im System-Menu lassen sich trotzdem nicht öffnen "/home/timo is a folder. But a file was expected", wenn ich sage, er soll meinen persönlichen Ordner mit Krusader öffnen. 

Schätze also mal, ich muss den konqueror drauf machen. Da wäre eigentlich eine Abhängigkeit in kdebase-startkde sinnvoll. Vor allem, für KDE-Neulinge, wie mich ist das schon erstmal etwas verwunderlich, wenn man keinen Dateimanager hat. Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich konqueror nicht brauch, weil ich den eh nie benutzen werd.

Timo

----------

## franzf

 *Tietsch wrote:*   

> Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich konqueror nicht brauch, weil ich den eh nie benutzen werd.

 

Ich find den aber als Web-Browser erste Sahne! Kannst ja mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

Ich hab hier nur Firefox-bin drauf weil ich mit amd64 (noch) keinen Flash und so im Konqui anschauen kann... (Böses Macromedia   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich find den aber als Web-Browser erste Sahne! Kannst ja mal ausprobieren 
> 
> Ich hab hier nur Firefox-bin drauf weil ich mit amd64 (noch) keinen Flash und so im Konqui anschauen kann... (Böses Macromedia   )

 

In erstem Punkt hast Du völlig recht. Der Konqueror ist als Webbrowser inzwischen so unglaublich gut geworden, dass ich den auch ständig nutze  :Smile: 

Zu der amd64-Angelegenheit: Inzwischen funktionieren auch 32bit-Plugins völlig problemlos im 64bit-Konqueror. Das einzige was man dafür machen muss, ist eine 32bit-version der nsplugins (aka nsplugins32) zu installieren. Ein ebuild dazu gibt das hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321907-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html

----------

## freigeist

Konqueror ist gut...hat aber leider einige Javascript Probleme, z.B. laufen zimbra, fckedit etc. nicht unter dem konqueror...und das ist leider ein K.O. Kriterium für mich  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

> Zu der amd64-Angelegenheit: Inzwischen funktionieren auch 32bit-Plugins völlig problemlos im 64bit-Konqueror. Das einzige was man dafür machen muss, ist eine 32bit-version der nsplugins (aka nsplugins32) zu installieren. Ein ebuild dazu gibt das hier:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321907-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html

 

Dangeschön  :Smile: 

Klappt perfekt auch mit meinem kde-3.5.3  :Wink: 

Hatte das schonb mal ausprobiert (habs daran gemerkt, dass das schon ein kde-base/nsplugins32-3.5.1 da war xD...

Aber ich erinner mich dass es damals Probs mit den Debian-Paketen (eher Server...) gab. Der hat die Pakjete nicht gefunden. Jetzt hat aber alles bestens geklappt, bin echt heilfroh  :Wink: 

Danke nochmal  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz (Der aus dem Wolkenbruch erschien ^^  ** TROPF TROPF **)

(an meinen vielen Smilies siehst du dass ich heilfroh bin wieder zu Hause im Trockenen zu sitzen  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Cool:  )

----------

## Tietsch

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich find den aber als Web-Browser erste Sahne! Kannst ja mal ausprobieren 

 

Nachdem ich ihn ja eh installieren musste, hab ich den natürlich auch mal ausprobiert. Hast Recht. Er funktioniert. Ich hab halt den Firefox schon benutzt, als er noch firebird hieß. Da gewöhnt man sich an einiges. Etwa die Anzeige der favicons in den Lesezeichen. Im Konqueror muss ich jetzt tatsächlich lesen, was da steht.   :Confused: 

Dafür bietet der konqueror Unterstützung für kdeprint. Das ist was, was man dem firefox schwer ankreiden muss. Drucken als pdf macht gerade bei Webseiten ne Menge Sinn... Dafür werde ich auf jeden Fall den konqueror nutzen! Insoweit muss ich meine Aussage also revidieren, dass ich ihn nie nutzen werde.

Wenn ich jetzt noch ein Problem mit dem Sound in den Griff bekomme, dann ist alles in Butter. Aber anscheinend liegt das an alsa-1.0.11, also wart ich einfach bis es ne neue version gibt.

Danke nochmal für die ganzen Tips.

Timo

----------

